# Floyd Skiff #28



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Little late getting around to this, but wanted to share my Floyd Skiff 10 Weight build! I put my deposit down in Sept. 2021 and took delivery on March 2022. Brian and Heidi said it would take 6 months and they delivered right on time as predicted. Last I heard they're up to 9 months build time now.

The overall process was pretty seemless. Brian and Heidi did a great job with communication throughout the process. There was a few times where I'd have to wait a day or two for a reply but they always got back to me. A few things got missed on my build sheet and I had to ask a couple times to make sure they got incorporated, but in the end everything I wanted was completed and I am extremely happy with the boat.

I did have one minor wiring issue after taking delivery of the boat and Brian personally drove 2 hours to my house to fix it and get me back on the water. I was VERY impressed by this service.

Coming from a 2014 Maverick HPX-V 18 the 10wt feels alot different. The ride is dryer but not as soft. I by no means get banged around but it can't compete with the soft ride of the Maverick. My goal in building this skiff was to gain a few inches in draft and have better poling manners. She drafts 8-9inches depending on load and the round stern makes poling and turning very nice. Poling backwards is surprisingly easy as well. I would say it poles alot more quiet over my HPX as well.

I planned on putting a Yamaha 90 SHO on it, but with the pandemic and shortages I couldn't find one. I was able to find a new Mercury Pro XS 115 at a killer price so bit the bullet and threw that on the back. The Yamaha weighs 353lb and the Mercury weighs 359lb so I wasn't too concerned in the weight savings. I think myself and Capt. Steve Friedman are the first two 10wt owners with 115s.

I'm currently running a Mercury Spitfire x7 17 pitch prop. My current performance numbers are:

28mph @ 3650rpm
32mph @ 4500rpm
38mph @ 5200rpm
42mph @ 5580rpm
44mph @ 5600rpm

I've hit 47 trimmed just right. I'm still messing with props so if you have a recommendation on what prop to try please let me know.

Besides the standard features some upgrades/add-ons included are:
-Dark gray hull/console/slicks with guide green nonskid
-Cool gray/black tarpon scale seadek
-Cool gray upholstery with diamond stitch
-Neon green under gunnel led lights
-Black power coat package
-12 inch Simrad Evo 3
-Shoot thru hull transducer with external temp probe
-Console grab rail
-Sissy lean bar on poling tower
-6ft power pole
-Tilt helm
-Rhodan 24v trolling motor
-Power pux trolling motor mount
-Amped Outdoors lithium batteries for trolling motor
-Odyssey AGM starting battery
-Noco genius 3bank on board charger
-USB charging port
-2 positions for eye bolt/casting platform
-Fell Marine bluetooth killswitch
-Custom gray Pro XS decals
-Magic Tilt aluminum trailer w/swing tongue
-Gray Hi-Spec Series 07 Aluminum trailer wheels
-Custom Floyd logo non skid decals on trailer fenders
-Poling platform cocktail holder
-Knot puller on helm
-V marine push pole caddy

I couldn't have asked for a better boat from the Floyd's. Thank you Brian and Heidi!


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Beautiful skiff


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Awesome boat, I wish you many happy days on it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful skiff. What’s up with the different color lower unit. That skiff looks like it would draft less. Heck that 9” is like my big fat skiff


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> What’s up with the different color lower unit.


Hit something that drifted into the channel. Took a chunk out of my skeg. I patched it and painted it black as I didn't have color match paint on hand.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> That skiff looks like it would draft less. Heck that 9” is like my big fat skiff


I swear it's feels like it's less when I'm on the pole. But I guess the tape measure doesn't lie.


----------



## BD108 (Jul 5, 2019)

Man that's a good looking boat! I'm fired up about getting my 8wt. Thanks for sharing


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

That's a purty girl!


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Gorgeous


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice skiff! If you want more speed I’d recommend a three blade prop and get it propped correctly so you can hit 6300 RPM. Ken at Prop Gods can get you lined out.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

That draft is plenty good for for this boat. So many folks trust what these boat manufacturers say they will draft. If you just load them up as you fish and have someone measure for you, it won’t be what anyone thinks their boat is.

That’s a very respectable draft, it will serve you very well! Awesome boat!


----------



## Bertrand (Jan 18, 2014)

beauty of a skiff


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

23 Tempest is the prop you want. I switched from a Fury 4 to the 23 Tempest on my new EVO V with the Mercury 115 CT. I went from 44 mph to 52 and the mpg greatly improved. Beautiful skiff! I spoke with Heidi over the phone before going with East Cape. Really nice people.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Kingfisher67 said:


> 23 Tempest is the prop you want. I switched from a Fury 4 to the 23 Tempest on my new EVO V with the Mercury 115 CT.


I'll check it out. Mine is not a CT engine. Think that will make a difference?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Love the hull color.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sweet new ride. I like the hull color also.



tide_runner said:


> I'll check it out. Mine is not a CT engine. Think that will a difference?


Yes, the Command Thrust has a different gear case so they are able to sling bigger wheels.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

That’s a big motor for that weight don’t think a 90 would make much difference in draft. Once you get it propped I bet you will be close to 50mph


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

What's the deadrise on the skiff?
Pretty!!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Went back looking over your pics. And man what a good looking skiff.
But I got a question what’s up with the finger groove looking pad inside the steps? I have never seen that before


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

jonny said:


> But I got a question what’s up with the finger groove looking pad inside the steps? I have never seen that before


They're Edson Marine comfort grips I had laying around. I occasionally sand bar/snorkel/spear and it's just something for grip on the rail when climbing back in the skiff. I use the front platform step when getting up to pole so I put those on the side step. Although, they are not in the way of you decide to use the side steps. They match my colors and I like the look so I tried them out.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

That is a beautiful boat. Fit and finish looks to be absolutely perfect and the color is killer. Enjoy it!


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

backbone said:


> What's the deadrise on the skiff?
> Pretty!!


18inch flat pad to 5 degree deadrise


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

jonny said:


> Went back looking over your pics. And man what a good looking skiff.
> But I got a question what’s up with the finger groove looking pad inside the steps? I have never seen that before


I thought they were for the rare scenario when the gas station biscuit doesn't sit right.....


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow that is a gorgeous Sled!!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful! I love those Floyd skiffs.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice skiff! If you want more speed I’d recommend a three blade prop and get it propped correctly so you can hit 6300 RPM. Ken at Prop Gods can get you lined out.


Thanks for recommending Ken. I called him and we have a plan in motion.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Damn. This post has me reconsidering a skiff again over a bay boat. 9” is impressive with that motor and plenty shallow for most fish. Congrats sir


----------



## Sagebass (5 mo ago)

That’s a cool boat. I’m jealous


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Beautiful Floyd 10wt @tide_runner - the color combo turned out great! I've got hull #12 with a Suzuki 90 and love it as well. Glad you posted some build pics to show how well the skiff is built under the skin. To borrow a line from the Ford Trucks slogan, I like to say our skiffs are Built Floyd Tough! Mine drafts the same and it floats very shallow. I totally agree with what @CKEAT said previously about advertised draft numbers vs real draft numbers. @Smackdaddy53 is spot-on about the prop too. You will get much better performance with the right 3-blade that reaches maximum recommended RPM at WOT with a light load. My Zuke 90 has a different gear ratio than yours but I can swing a 13.5 x 20 pitch modified Raker 3-blade up to 6300 RPM, and top speed of 45 mph. Ken at Prop Gods will get it right for you. Here's a pic of my skiff - all white top and two-tone white and ice blue hull. Tight lines and best wishes with your new toy!


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Love that two tone @SkiffaDeeDooDah! Brian's attention to detail is on point!

After talking to Ken at prop gods and Brian. Our first step will be to raise the engine height 2 notches. Recheck performance numbers and then start in on the prop.

@Str8-Six I can't recommend the Floyd's enough. I'd say go for a demo ride if you're thinking another skiff.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

tide_runner said:


> After talking to Ken at prop gods and Brian. Our first step will be to raise the engine height 2 notches. Recheck performance numbers and then start in on the prop.


Sounds good. Keep us posted on your results. My motor is raised 1 notch at the second hole, with a 3/8" thick setback spacer plate made from King Starboard (HDPE) so the top edge of the transom wouldn't get crushed or leave a gap (motor mounts flat against).


----------



## Sagebass (5 mo ago)

I would love something like this some day.


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

Awesome skiff. And, thanks for posting the excellent photos! Very informative.


----------



## Reelgator59 (4 mo ago)

Wow thats a beauty!


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Great hull and builder. My friend has one and it is very impressive, particularly if you do more bay and oceanside flats fishing.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Beautiful Floyd 10wt @tide_runner - the color combo turned out great! I've got hull #12 with a Suzuki 90 and love it as well. Glad you posted some build pics to show how well the skiff is built under the skin. To borrow a line from the Ford Trucks slogan, I like to say our skiffs are Built Floyd Tough! Mine drafts the same and it floats very shallow. I totally agree with what @CKEAT said previously about advertised draft numbers vs real draft numbers. @Smackdaddy53 is spot-on about the prop too. You will get much better performance with the right 3-blade that reaches maximum recommended RPM at WOT with a light load. My Zuke 90 has a different gear ratio than yours but I can swing a 13.5 x 20 pitch modified Raker 3-blade up to 6300 RPM, and top speed of 45 mph. Ken at Prop Gods will get it right for you. Here's a pic of my skiff - all white top and two-tone white and ice blue hull. Tight lines and best wishes with your new toy!
> 
> View attachment 216886


I remember your build it’s one of my favorite color combos. I wanted a white motor but at the time I had to settle for Tohatsu purple due to ‘Rona shortages.
That would look good with the rail color on the deck as well. It reminds me of my 01 Mako 1550 inshore back in the day. It had almost the same color down the side.
Classic and clean 👍


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> Great hull and builder. My friend has one and it is very impressive, particularly if you do more bay and oceanside flats fishing.


Can't agree more. One of the reasons I went with this build was for ocean side tarpon fishing. Then once I got stuck in an afternoon storm out of no where in Florida bay I was sold on the hull. She got me home safely in 35kt winds, rain and 2 ft wave hauling ass.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

jonny said:


> I remember your build it’s one of my favorite color combos. I wanted a white motor but at the time I had to settle for Tohatsu purple due to ‘Rona shortages.
> That would look good with the rail color on the deck as well. It reminds me of my 01 Mako 1550 inshore back in the day. It had almost the same color down the side.
> Classic and clean 👍


Thanks Man! I almost had the non-skid done in Ice Blue, but the wife and the budget had other plans, lol.



tide_runner said:


> Can't agree more. One of the reasons I went with this build was for ocean side tarpon fishing. Then once I got stuck in an afternoon storm out of no where in Florida bay I was sold on the hull. She got me home safely in 35kt winds, rain and 2 ft wave hauling ass.


I agree as well. When you hit a rough stretch, you can tab-down the bow and the sharp forward entry vee will cut through the waves and the wide spray rails will keep you as dry as is possible on any skiff.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

That is a beauty right there and that top speed is enviable.


----------



## Catch Up (Jul 4, 2020)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## Pusherman (4 mo ago)

She’s a beaut! Need to hop on one


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Fantastic, that may be the my favorite / the best hull on this site. Congratulations!


----------



## Marshbound88 (Feb 24, 2016)

millerrep said:


> Fantastic, that may be the my favorite / the best hull on this site. Congratulations!


Agree 100%. Looks super tippy


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks guys! Glad you like her


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow!! Nice!! Love that stringer system! Makes me re-think my next skiff when I get to that decision point.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

So I finally got around to raising the engine 2 pegs (1.5 inch). I'm still running the Mercury Spitfire x7 17pitch. I did gain 200 rpm overall. Maybe start playing with the prop to max top end rpm? I'll be calling Ken at Prop Gods with the update and get his feedback. 

Original numbers:

28mph @ 3650rpm
32mph @ 4500rpm
38mph @ 5200rpm
42mph @ 5580rpm
44mph @ 5600rpm

New:

28mph @ 3650rpm
35mph @ 4500rpm
41mph @ 5200rpm
45mph @ 5580rpm
46mph @ 5600rpm
47mph @ 5800rpm


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

That’s a dope build, bro. Congrats!


----------



## Jasonp (Oct 27, 2015)

The rain gutter rigging tube is a brilliant idea.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

None of these manufacturers think about conduit for the “when” you need it not “if”. More well thought out wiring conduit is awesome. Also, leave and easy paracord pull rope for the next pull, Jesus.

Doesn’t this seem simple? Maybe I am crazy. Just had to rig, fix wiring issues on too many boats.


----------

